

Why Online Education Won't Replace College—Yet  - ilamont
http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Online-Education-Wont/133531/?cid=wc&utm_source=wc&utm_medium=en

======
RyanIyengar
"It's happened before. A college education used to be a rare thing. It was so
rare that having one guaranteed you a job. But as incomes rose, more and more
people started going to college. A bachelor's degree isn't exceptional
anymore; it's expected."

This is a pretty common notion among those who have gone to college or are
planning to. It's also definitely not true. While the latter part is, college
degrees are often expected, I don't think anyone can frame ~30% of the adult
population as any sort of overwhelming majority.

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/Education...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/Educational_attainment.jpg)

That said, the relative effects of the consistent increase in supply of
college educated adults has clearly had an effect on the job market, and
Bachelor's degrees are increasingly used as filters in hiring where they may
not have been before, but it's fairly common to take this data point and
extrapolate into unwarranted places, like arbitrarily reducing the number of
people who go to college to enforce scarcity.

